# Portrait in a Minute



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2014)

[h=1]William Tecumseh Sherman[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

[h=1]Ernest Hemingway[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

[h=1]Eudora Welty[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2014)

[h=1]Charles Willson Peale[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2014)

[h=1]Elaine de Kooning[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2014)

[h=1]Jefferson Davis[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2014)

Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2014)

[h=1]Stonewall Jackson[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2014)

[h=1]Lyndon Johnson[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2014)

[h=1]Joshua Lawrence Chamberlain[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2014)

[h=1]Marianne Moore[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2014)

[h=1]Richard Nixon[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)

[h=1]Bill "Bojangles" Robinson[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2014)

[h=1]F. Scott Fitzgerald[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2014)

[h=1]Benjamin Butler[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 3, 2014)

[h=1]Portrait of John Pelham, Confederate artillery officer, Civil War[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2014)

[h=1]Artist Ronald Sherr on his portrait of Colin Powell[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 21, 2014)

[h=1]FDR by sculptor Jo Davidson[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2014)

[h=1]Katharine Hepburn, Oscars & Portrait[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2014)

[h=1]Lincoln's Beard, interview with NPG historian David C. Ward[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 10, 2014)

[h=1]One Life: Echoes of Elvis, at National Portrait Gallery[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2014)

[h=1]Tommy Lasorda Portrait Dedication Ceremony, National Portrait Gallery[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 1, 2014)

[h=1]Portrait of Walt Whitman, National Portrait Gallery[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)

[h=1]Louie Palu, Artist, Portrait Competition 2013[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2014)

*Neil Shigley, Artist,"Michael 67 (Pastor Shelby)"*


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2014)

[h=1]"Eight Bells Folly: Memorial to Hart Crane" by Marsden Hartley[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2014)

[h=1]Hank Aaron, Portrait in a Minute[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)

[h=1]Selena, Portrait in a Minute[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2014)

[h=1]Portrait of George Custer as a student at West Point[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 8, 2014)

[h=1]Patti Smith discusses "Just Kids" at National Portrait Gallery[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2014)

[h=1]Lucretia Mott, Daguerreotype Portrait[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 25, 2014)

[h=1]Pauline Sabin & the repeal of prohibition, Historian Dan Okrent[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2014)

[h=1]The Athenaeum portraits of George & Martha Washington[/h]


----------



## jujube (Dec 29, 2014)

"Marshmallow in Snowstorm:


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2014)

"Snowflake on Marshmallow":


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2014)

*Bo Gehring, First Prize, Portrait Competition 2013: * "Jessica Wickham."






This video portrait can be viewed here, in its entirety:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2015)

[h=1]Space Shuttle Discovery arrives at the Smithsonian[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 8, 2015)

[h=1]The Battle of Fredericksburg[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2015)

[h=1]Teacher Lesson: "Jumping In" Strategy for Examining Art & Portraiture[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2015)

[h=1]Julie Andrews, Portrait in a Minute[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2015)

[h=1]"Portraits Alive!" 2013 -- theatrical gallery tour by teens[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)

[h=1]National Portrait Gallery London[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2015)

[h=1]Saving Faces, National Portrait Gallery, London.[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2015)

[h=1]Artist Bo Gehring on his portrait of Esperanza Spalding[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2015)

[h=1]National Portrait Gallery Washington D.C.[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 24, 2015)

[h=1]Behind the Scenes: Conservation of a Pencil Drawing[/h]In consultation with Curator Wendy Wick Reaves of the National Portrait Gallery, Paper Conservator Rosemary Fallon and Paper Conservation Fellow Minah Song address a pencil drawing of Daniel Webster by Albert Gallatin Holt. This drawing is part of the National Portrait Gallery's collections.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 18, 2015)

*Elvis At 21*

*Elvis At 21: Alfred Wertheimer, artist interview*


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2015)

[h=1]Conservation of a Monument to Daguerre[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 21, 2015)

[h=1]Jefferson Davis, Portrait in a Minute[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2015)

[h=1]"The Death of Ellsworth" exhibition, National Portrait Gallery[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 7, 2015)

*Ambrose Burnside & the 1st RI at Camp Sprague (near Washington, D.C.), 1861*


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2015)

[h=1]Portrait of George Custer as a student at West Point[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2015)

[h=1]Conan O' Brien as seen by artist John Kascht[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2015)

[h=1]Marianne Moore, Portrait in a Minute[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2015)

[h=1]The Life Masks of Lincoln, at National Portrait Gallery[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2015)

[h=1]Curator's Tour: Artist Rebecca Westcott[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2015)

[h=1]Justice Sandra Day O'Connor, Interview[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2015)

[h=1]Rosalynn Carter at National Portrait Gallery[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2015)

[h=1]Katie O'Hagan, Artist, Portrait Competition 2013[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2015)

[h=1]Outwin Boochever Portrait Competition 2013[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2015)

[h=1]Samuel Morse, Portrait in a Minute[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2015)

[h=1]Vilas Nayak Paints Giant Portrait In 2.5 Minutes[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2015)

[h=1]"Portraits Alive!" 2015[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2015)

[h=1]Jill Wissmiller, Artist, Portrait Competition 2013[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2015)

*Steven Squyres talk, National Portrait Gallery
*Dr. Steven Squyres speaks at the National Portrait Gallery about his pioneering role in launching unmanned missions to Mars. Squyres is the principal scientist of NASA's Mars Exploration Rover (MER) mission, launched in 2003.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 12, 2015)

[h=1]Artist David Antonio Cruz in "Staging the Self"[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2015)

*Artist María Martínez-Cañas in "Staging the Self"*

The series "Duplicity as Identity" consists of nine images in which the artist overlays a photograph of herself onto one of her father, posed identically and taken at approximately the same age. Martínez-Cañas then creates incremental mixes of her and her father that go from 10 percent of his image over 90 percent of hers all the way to 10 percent of hers over 90 percent of his, confounding their identities into one.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2015)

[h=1]Dolores Huerta, Portrait in Minute[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2015)

[h=1]Make I Contact (30 seconds)[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 6, 2016)

[h=1]Jefferson Davis, Portrait in a Minute[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2016)

[h=1]Thomas Keller, Portrait in a Minute[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 21, 2016)

Stonewall Jackson, Portrait in a Minute


----------



## Meanderer (May 30, 2016)

[h=1]The Outwin 2016: American Portraiture Today[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2016)

[h=1]Robert Frost, Portrait in a Minute[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2016)

William Tecumseh Sherman, Portrait in a Minute


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2016)

One Life: Echoes of Elvis, at National Portrait Gallery


----------



## happytime (Oct 1, 2016)

Who doesn't love Hemingway....esp being here in Florida. I have visited his home in the Keys many times. I went the first time in the early 80's, it was free,
returned again in the 90's then it was 7.50. We went one last time an it had gone up to 12.50....It was worth it tho, his 6 toed cats all over the place
an sitting in his writing room was up lifting. I have read all his books, fine writer.Sadly depression took over his life which he ended in the 1960's in 
Idaho ,what a loss.He had a huge cement pool put in his backyard which he filled with sea water,how cool huh.If you ever get a chance to go to the Keys you have to ck it out
it's prob up to 20 bucks by now to get in but it's so worth it.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks, happytime, for the info on Hemingway.  Here's a picture and Link of his cool pool!








"Few people know that, despite his protestations concerning the expense, it was Ernest Hemingway himself who planned the pool. His travels as a war correspondent during the Spanish Civil War, however, left oversight of the project to Pauline, and it was she who supervised the pool’s construction during 1937-1938".

"And Ernest did complain mightily about the growing expenses of construction costs. Indeed, tourists who visit the property today are treated to humorous story of Hemingway, purportedly exasperated at the expense of the venture, flinging down a penny on the half-built flagstone pool patio and bellowing, “Pauline, you’ve spent all but my last penny, so you might as well have that!” Whether the story is apocryphal or not, there is a penny embedded in cement at the north end of the pool to memorialize Ernest’s purported outburst".


----------



## happytime (Oct 1, 2016)

OMG, I remember looking at the penny the first time I went there, I couldn't remember the story. Thank U so much for reviving my memory ....What a great story of the pool an the penny. It's still there
an always will be....


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2017)

Ernest Hemingway, Portrait in a Minute


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 12, 2017)

Portrait of Bob Dylan, the painter 






Some earlier Work by Dylan


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks, Nancy, I really enjoyed the link on his earlier works!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 18, 2017)

Ten Minute Portraits - The Second World War, Otto Frank.


"In 1947, as the sole surviving member of his family, Otto Heinrich 'Pim' Frank saw to it that the diary his teenage daughter kept while in hiding was published, and one of the most important texts of the twentieth century was bequeathed to the world and everyone in it".


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 24, 2017)

[h=1]This portrait by S’porean artist Tan Swie Hian took one minute to create. It just sold for S$4.4 million at a Beijing auction.  [/h]
What is more impressive is that Tan had reportedly created the large-scale portrait of Bada Shanren, a Ming and Qing Dynasty artist, in just a minute and then composed a lengthy inscription to accompany the minimalist portrait.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2017)

Painting a Dime-Sized Oil Portrait in One Minute (TIME-LAPSE)


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2019)

Civil War 150th Anniversary: Walt Whitman and the Patent Office Building


----------

